# Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel



## der Oberberger (7. September 2004)

Guten Tag,
Ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr im Mai nach Neuharlingersiel zu fahren. Angeln will ich aber nicht missen. Wisst ihr wo in Neuharlingersiel und Umgebung gute Plätze zum Brandungsangeln sind? Wenn ja, welcher Köder und bei was für einem Wetter auf welche Fischart? Ein Paar Tipps wären eine große Hilfe!

mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel*

Moin Oberberger
erstmal willkommen im board!
Wo liegt denn Neuharlingersiel, hört sich so nach Nordsee an?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## der Oberberger (7. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel*

Hallo,
ja , es liegt an der Nordsee, genau gesagt in Ostfrieseland (auf dem Festland gegenüber von Spiekeroog).
mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel*

Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer sind auf jeden Fall die Köder, die Du benötigst. Dort könntest Du Dir Deine Würmer selber graben. Du weißt ja dort ist ja Ebbe und Flut. Ein Tidenkalender wäre mit Sicherheit nicht verkehr, damit Du weißt wann Du dort angeln kannst. Ich selber habe noch nie in der Nordsee geangelt, aber auf jeden Fall wirst Du dort Plattfisch, Dorsch usw. fangen. Zur Jahreszeit kann ich leider nichts sagen, nur soviel, dass bei uns in der Ostsee der Mai nicht schlecht ist. Vermutlich wird das an der Nordsee ähnlich sein. Soweit ich weiß müsste im Mai auch der Wolfsbarsch in Ufernähe sein. Die könntest Du mit Blinkern, Wobblern oder auch kleinen Köderfischen (Tobiasfische) fangen. Hornhecht solle eigentlich auch im Mai dort vorkommen, aber verlass Dich nicht auf meine Aussage. Mit Sicherheit sind hier welche die bessere Tipps für die Nordsee geben können.


----------



## der Oberberger (7. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel*

Hallo,
eure Tipps waren schon super, jedoch suche ich genauere Informationen über das Brandungsangeln in Ostfriesland und natürlich speziell in Neuharlingersiel.
mfg der Oberberger


----------



## Waldi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Neuharlingersiel*

Moin,
ich habe auch schon den ganzen Bereich der osfrisischen Küste nach guten Brandungsangelplätzen abgesucht. Die gesamte linke Seite beginnend von Neuharlingersiel über Bensersiel bis Greetsiel ist eher ungeeignet und man hört auch kaum, daß dort irgendwo was geht. Die einzige Stelle die manchnal etwas hergibt ist an erst an der Knock bei Emden. Hier im Board unter "Wo sind die Knockdorsche" nachzulesen. Zur anderen Seite - Richtung Willhelmshaven - soll es ab Hooksiel auch ein paar Stellen geben wo was geht. War ich aber noch nicht gewesen.
Gruß Waldi


----------

